# Lines



## Ernest Varney (Jan 24, 2020)

Whats the best way to put those lines on the panther chaingaurd, ive tried using painters tape and it goes under it i want clean crisp lines, is there a kit or stencil for this


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

While you could use Finesse tape and spray it the way to get a hand striped look is to get a good striping brush with some One Shot or other specific sign/striping enamel, paint your stripe, then pull the tape while the paint is still wet so the edges flow out and look like a hand pulled stripe. https://www.finessepinstriping.com/  You may want to repaint that guard to get a smoother finish or you may have bleed through regardless. V/r Shawn


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2020)

To keep from bleeding under the tape, shoot on a coat of your base color AFTER you put on your masking.  Let it cure, then add your stripe color.  A striping brush or a Beugler striper, or even the cheap little glass bottle stripers will work better.  Contrary to popular belief, striping is not hard to do.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 24, 2020)

Cool thanks guys


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## kreika (Jan 24, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 1129044




lol nice! Forgot there glasses, hungover, or just over it?


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 24, 2020)

1/16th lines shud be the right size, correct?


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 24, 2020)

Is that wat there supposed to look like? Or not look like?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2020)

Ernest Varney said:


> Is that wat there supposed to look like? Or not look like?




Depends on the era, year and who painted them originally. Yes, those look like factory pins. Here's another factory version going to the end of the indents and then down. The pins never go in the indent.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 24, 2020)

I dont understand wat u mean, heres wat mine looked like before i stripped and repainted, is this correct


----------

